
The Coronavirus Outbreak Should Concern Us About Chronic Wasting Disease - bananaboat55
https://wildthingsinitiative.com/a-disease-turning-deer-into-zombies-is-spreading-across-the-globe/
======
simpkevin
what does this have to do with Coronavirus?

